
School lunch shaming: Inside America's hidden debt crisis - rainhacker
http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/09/news/economy/school-lunch-shaming-debt-crisis/
======
Broken_Hippo
I've always found this policy to be sad. My father was a business manager at a
few different school systems - and always did away with this policy. He
thought it was unfair for children to be punished for their parents not having
money. The alternative wasn't good - taking the parents to small claims court
- but it was better than the brown bad lunch solution.

I generally wish this sort of thing was just included or completely excluded.

